# New Primary Fermenter



## ibglowin (Apr 9, 2011)

So went to my LHBS today. Like to throw the guy a bone every now and then. I was thinking about picking up a 2nd Primary bucket. That way I could have a dedicated one for reds and one for whites. My original bucket is now definitely kinda pink on the inside no matter how much I scrub it with B-Brite.

Lo and behold the owner says I just got these in this week. He really liked them and so did I.

30L or almost 8G. Clear graduated markings on the side and the plastic is semi transparent so you can also see the level inside from the outside. Comes with a threaded spigot hole that just needs punching out. Should be nice and tight once installed with no leaking like the old 7.8G bucket. Also comes with a beefy grommet that should last a long while.

Have not seen this before. Name on the bucket is iMake.pro which resolves to a website but I don't see any fermenters so perhaps its brand new and not finished out.

Very nice build quality and I may go back for another and retire my original 7.8G bucket!


----------



## Rocky (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks good Mike. Can you share what you paid for this? It appears to have the flat bottom like the 7.8L models. Do you know what the material is? It appears to be polypropylene. Look on the bottom of the bucket for the material. It will appear as an abbreviation, like PP or HDPE. Also, help me with the initials LHBS. Thanks.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 9, 2011)

It's PE Polyethylene. LHBS = Local Home Brew Store. Cost was $23.95 + TTL


----------



## Waldo (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep, looks like a nice fermenter!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2011)

Sure would like a few of those babies!


----------



## jeepbabe (Apr 10, 2011)

I want one!



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 10, 2011)

Should work very well for the CC LR with the larger grape packs!


----------



## Scott B (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 10, 2011)

Check your LHBS. I doubt George will carry these.



runningwolf said:


> Sure would like a few of those babies!


----------



## Randoneur (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like it wasdesigned by a wine maker doesn't it.


----------



## barryjo (Jan 3, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> It's PE Polyethylene. LHBS = Local Home Brew Store. Cost was $23.95 + TTL




LHBS. Would that be the one south of the interstate in Santa Fe??
barryjo


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2012)

Yep. Its mostly a beer making shop but they do carry a limited selection of wine making stuff as well. I buy a few things every now and then from them to help support local businesses. All the good stuff especially kits come from the Toy Store for sure!


----------



## barryjo (Jan 3, 2012)

nice build quality and I may go back for another and retire my original 7.8G bucket!




[/QUOTE] 

No need to retire the 7.8 G bucket. Use it to do batches of onion or garlic wine for cooking.





barryjo


----------



## Wade E (Jan 3, 2012)

Is the pic still there? Setting up my new comp and just wondering if I need to change a setting here as I dont see a pic for this new primary.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2012)

It got lost in the move to the new server it looks like.......
I don't feel like reposting 1000 pics!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2012)

Hows about 999??? Just kidding I saw it before but it just seemed like this thread was alive and everyone was still seeing it except me. Like I said I just set up a new comp and there always seems to be 1 glitch as far as settings in the browser area for letting pics be viewed ands thats probably one of the biggest things I dont understand well. Setting proxy's and that type of stuff gets me?????


----------



## fivebk (Jan 5, 2012)

Mike, I can't see the pics..... is there something I need to do to be able to see them. 

BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 5, 2012)

Nothing wrong with your computer, when they moved to the new server they either didn't move everything or thy need to go back in and update the file pathway so they will show back up. I will send George an email and see if he or the web guy can fix it up.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 5, 2012)

The lost pictures is one of the big snafus of the move and the guys can't seem to figure out why. I lost a lot of pictures also that were installed during a certain time period.


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 5, 2012)

I actually emailed George today, he's on it!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2012)

I truly hope this is the last web move he has to do. I know he's not done moving though!! Thats gotta be one bad part of expanding is the ever growing need to get bigger buildings every time you turn around.


----------

